# Got my skull mount back--------big thanks to Cole's Taxidermy



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just figured I would post a couple pics. This is the deer I killed in Florida last year. I hate he had a broken main beam. But figured it would be cool to get it skull mounted and dipped by Cole's Taxidermy. It turned out better than I tought. He also did another deer for me, just havent hung it to take pics. If yall think about skull mounts, you really should look into letting him dip them for ya. Its pretty cool. Thanks Michael Cole for an awesome job!

Wes Sherouse

ps. The skull was dipped in Lost Camo for you mathews shooters!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think it's cool! just curious... is that a piece of real driftwood or some kind of resin? It looks perfect


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I think it's cool! just curious... is that a piece of real driftwood or some kind of resin? It looks perfect


 
real I think, but will have to ask him for sure........he does a jam up job. I thought I was getting a plaque and showed up and BAM..........:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice Wes


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

NICE! :yes:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

That thing is sick!! Next decent buck that i poke will be dipped by Mr. Cole.


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

Very nice bud!


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

How much was it?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

chris592 said:


> How much was it?


 
$190 for a set-up like that. Not sure what he would charge if you already have skull mounts done and just wanted them dipped


http://www.colestaxidermy.com/


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm with you Skulls, if I ever knock down a nice one that's where he's going.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

michael does a jam up job....


----------

